# 2020 Decisions.... what has everyone decided?



## Chris W (Apr 16, 2020)

If you were accepted this application season have you decided where to go yet?

And if you weren't accepted... are you applying again next year?

Granted this whole COVID mess has thrown a huge wrench with the equation.


----------



## mjweerts (Apr 16, 2020)

Chris W said:


> If you were accepted this application season have you decided where to go yet?
> 
> And if you weren't accepted... are you applying again next year?
> 
> Granted this whole COVID mess has thrown a huge wrench with the equation.


Chris, I'm going to UCLA. Thanks for all your help.  I'll come back and post help for people in next year's cycle.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 17, 2020)

Well... I've paid my USC deposit after getting into Chapman and AFI as well, but LMU just came out of left field with an interview request, and so I'm hopping on Zoom with them this afternoon - can't hurt to hear them out? Or at least to find out if I went 4/4 on applications?


----------



## bmac (Apr 17, 2020)

Congrats all! I'm Chapman bound


----------



## theflickchic (Apr 17, 2020)

Committed to LMU! Had to unfortunately pass on AFI, Chapman and Boston U


----------



## crashpad311 (Apr 17, 2020)

Went with USC, had to turn down NYU! Hoping they let us know sooner rather than later if first semester will be online though, because if so I want to stay put in Brooklyn!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

Everyone update your signatures with where you are attending! 



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/signature


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 17, 2020)

Chris W said:


> If you were accepted this application season have you decided where to go yet?
> 
> And if you weren't accepted... are you applying again next year?
> 
> Granted this whole COVID mess has thrown a huge wrench with the equation.



Turned down Chapman, NYU, and CSUN. Waiting to see if I get off the waitlist at USC, and if I'll ever hear back from UCLA... will likely apply again next year if USC doesn't pan out.


----------



## sevs (Apr 20, 2020)

theflickchic said:


> Committed to LMU! Had to unfortunately pass on AFI, Chapman and Boston U


What led you to choose LMU over AFI/Chapman/BU?


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Apr 20, 2020)

theflickchic said:


> Committed to LMU! Had to unfortunately pass on AFI, Chapman and Boston U


May I ask why you chose LMU over AFI?


----------



## theflickchic (Apr 20, 2020)

sevs said:


> What led you to choose LMU over AFI/Chapman/BU?





Qinyue Luo said:


> May I ask why you chose LMU over AFI?


Two main reasons: firstly, I really wanted to go to AFI at first because the model of constantly making films throughout the year makes you seasoned in just two years and of course, the prestige/name, but, THE COST makes it such a financial commitment that I'm not willing to make as a young filmmaker that may not earn so much in the first few years.

I had an awesome interview with Patty Meyer and Evan Schwartz at LMU, they made it clear that I would be a good fit and we kept in touch after. I also got a good scholarship on top of the tuition that's nowhere as pricey as AFI. The LA location is a plus and I can't stress how much I appreciate the three-year length. I've seen other people on this site post about how it helps you find your feet vs. the pressure of figuring it out in two years. The third year is mainly prepping you to be career-facing in addition to being artistic.

Vs. Chapman, LA location won over Orange County and LMU's aid package was bigger.

Vs. Boston (they actually gave me the biggest scholarship of all the schools), but the location just didn't make much sense to me and the alumni didn't give me much hope for networking either. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## sevs (Apr 21, 2020)

theflickchic said:


> Two main reasons: firstly, I really wanted to go to AFI at first because the model of constantly making films throughout the year makes you seasoned in just two years and of course, the prestige/name, but, THE COST makes it such a financial commitment that I'm not willing to make as a young filmmaker that may not earn so much in the first few years.
> 
> I had an awesome interview with Patty Meyer and Evan Schwartz at LMU, they made it clear that I would be a good fit and we kept in touch after. I also got a good scholarship on top of the tuition that's nowhere as pricey as AFI. The LA location is a plus and I can't stress how much I appreciate the three-year length. I've seen other people on this site post about how it helps you find your feet vs. the pressure of figuring it out in two years. The third year is mainly prepping you to be career-facing in addition to being artistic.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic to hear how they were so willing to work with you! This is very helpful yes, thank you.

One last question: Did you apply for the scholarship when originally applying to the school? Or did they present it with your decision package after the fact, with no additional applications filled out on your part? And was it an outright scholarship or more of like a TA/fellowship-type thing where you'll get paid to teach as a continuing student?


----------



## andy001 (Apr 21, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Turned down Chapman, NYU, and CSUN. Waiting to see if I get off the waitlist at USC, and if I'll ever hear back from UCLA... will likely apply again next year if USC doesn't pan out.


I havent heard from UCLA either!! I'm glad I've already made my decision but damn they should get back to some applicants far sooner!


----------



## andy001 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have committed to LMU! I turned down Miami and Syracuse. I am excited for this next chapter!!


----------



## ssahsan (Apr 21, 2020)

I've committed to AFI! I turned down Chapman and LMU.


----------



## theflickchic (Apr 21, 2020)

sevs said:


> That is fantastic to hear how they were so willing to work with you! This is very helpful yes, thank you.
> 
> One last question: Did you apply for the scholarship when originally applying to the school? Or did they present it with your decision package after the fact, with no additional applications filled out on your part? And was it an outright scholarship or more of like a TA/fellowship-type thing where you'll get paid to teach as a continuing student?


I applied with the application; there was a place to upload an essay and how much you might need if I remember correctly. It was an outright scholarship but they did say I could apply for the TA/GA positions but that they weren't guaranteed


----------



## JoanCrawford (Apr 21, 2020)

Officially committed to NYU! 

It feels so crazy to be able to go to my dream school. I had to turn down scholarships from Chapman, LMU, and Boston U, but NYU's generous scholarship made this an easier decision. I might have had to go elsewhere if they didn't provide any financial assistance. I'm thankful that's not the case!


----------



## amcracken (Apr 22, 2020)

I have officially wired my deposit for Directing at AFI. 

Personally, I am hopeful they push the start date so we can experience the *full* hands-on experience from the start, but I am also certain they will do all they can to give us the best experience, regardless of shifting some things online. We are definitely going in during an interesting time, a transition, and there will be changes but not all for the negative. It is time to get creative and think of ways to be a part of what's to come. It could be an opportunity to be at the forefront of a shift in the industry. Who knows!?


----------



## jakemmc (Apr 22, 2020)

UCLA Producer’s Program. Hope it’s in person though. Don’t know how much sense it would make to have a 15 person major online, especially one in the film industry


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Apr 22, 2020)

I deferred Chapman Screenwriting's acceptance. Waitlisted for NYU Dramatic Writing. Chapman said they'd give me an extension for the deposit until this summer, because I've never been to Cali and I think it'd be pretty dumb to tour campus  right now/make a move from NYC during this mess. If I get off the NYU waitlist, I'll attend because it's just closer to home, and was my #1 pick, anyway.


----------



## KeenanDK (Apr 22, 2020)

jakemmc said:


> UCLA Producer’s Program. Hope it’s in person though. Don’t know how much sense it would make to have a 15 person major online, especially one in the film industry



I'm doing the UCLA Producer's Program too. I'd be shocked if we're still in the same position come Sept 28.


----------



## Nolan Elias (Jun 3, 2020)

Chapman just reached out to me saying they are looking at their waitlist? Is this a good sign?


----------



## itsallhappening (Jun 3, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Turned down Chapman, NYU, and CSUN. Waiting to see if I get off the waitlist at USC, and if I'll ever hear back from UCLA... will likely apply again next year if USC doesn't pan out.



Long, long story short, I ended up accepting CSUN, after talking to a professor, an alum, and a current student. I'm actually really excited about it. Still have not heard back from USC or UCLA.


----------



## WhaJin (Jan 19, 2021)

ssahsan said:


> I've committed to AFI! I turned down Chapman and LMU.


Congrats! Can I connect with you


theflickchic said:


> Two main reasons: firstly, I really wanted to go to AFI at first because the model of constantly making films throughout the year makes you seasoned in just two years and of course, the prestige/name, but, THE COST makes it such a financial commitment that I'm not willing to make as a young filmmaker that may not earn so much in the first few years.
> 
> I had an awesome interview with Patty Meyer and Evan Schwartz at LMU, they made it clear that I would be a good fit and we kept in touch after. I also got a good scholarship on top of the tuition that's nowhere as pricey as AFI. The LA location is a plus and I can't stress how much I appreciate the three-year length. I've seen other people on this site post about how it helps you find your feet vs. the pressure of figuring it out in two years. The third year is mainly prepping you to be career-facing in addition to being artistic.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! I am a LMU admitted student. Can I please connect with you? If you'd like to, please send me an email at daeilkim@buffalo.edu


----------

